

Unschoolery - unheaped
http://unschoolery.com/

======
pbreit
What is "unschoolery"? Couldn't figure that out from the site. Is it home
schooling or just learn-hacking?

~~~
gbhn
Home schooling is usually more structured following inspiration from a
traditional curriculum. Unschooling can be structured too, but is usually
looser and more responsive. Wikipedia has an article on it:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unschooling](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unschooling)

It's controversial because of several factors, of course. There's the worry
that parents, no matter how smart, interesting and committed to their kids,
may not be the best at teaching them things. There's the worry that an
organized curriculum provides a shared social vocabulary that unschooled kids
may lack. There's worries about social interactions with other kids that might
be lacking, and so on.

There may be a kind of adverse selection effect, where people inclined to pull
their kids out of school may have the most to lose by doing it. So it is worth
thinking carefully about the objections and talking about the particular
situation with trusted parties to make sure it's the right choice.

------
codva
An unschooling purist would argue that curiosity and a desire to learn are the
natural state for kids, and that we squeeze that curiosity out of them in the
school system. So take away school and leave the kids alone and they
ultimately return to that state of self-motivated exploration. I've seen it
work in enough families to take the idea very seriously.

We did a hybrid approach. We were more traditional homeschoolers up until high
school. However, once the kids had a solid foundation in math, reading,
writing, etc. we pretty much stayed out of their way for the high school years
and let them follow their interests where ever they led. It worked well for us
and both kids taught themselves advanced subjects that far surpassed anything
we could have supplied as their parents.

------
mumbi
I didn't know Leo posted on another site. I've been a reader of ZenHabits for
a while now.

